# farm websites? share them here.....



## redtailgal

I do not keep a farm website.....we dont really sell anything, so I have no reason.  But I do love looking at the websites of BYH members.
Would you share your farm website here?

I will try to keep a list of the submitted farmsite in the first post of this thread......sort of a mastercopy, lol.  Let me know if you find a dead link.


A Double J Farm(That's*satyrical)... http://adoublejfarm.weebly.com/index.html

Bunch's Bunny Barn (Tab003)... www.bunchsbunnybarn.net

Caseacres (finns&fjords) ...   http://www.caseacres.com/

Chapin Ranch (chapinranch)...   http://www.chapinranch.com/

DKRabbitry (DKRabbitry)... http://www.dkrabbitry.webs.com/ 

Double-Yolker Farms (Nikki)... www.double-yolkerfarms.weebly.com

E and K Farms (neener 92)....   http://eandkfarm.webs.com/

Ewe Crazy farms (boykin2010)... www.ewecrazyfarms.com

Family of Animals (ThreeBoysChicks)... http://www.familyofanimals.webs.com/

Foggy Valley Ranching Rescue and Rehab (toomanyhorses).....   http://www.foggyvalleyranching.com/

Forever Farms (secuono)... http://forever-farms.weebly.com/

Forever Farms Rabbity (secuono)... http://foreverfarmsrabbitry.webs.com/

Green Family Farm (Greenfamilyfarms)... http://greenfamilyfarms.webs.com

Grown Up Naturally (MrsDieselEngineer)... http://www.grownupnaturally.com

Harvest Moon Farm (quiltnchik)...   https://www.facebook.com/Harvest.Moon.Farm

Hillcroft Heritage Farm (Hillsvale)... http://hillcroftheritagefarm.webs.com/

Honaker Farms (elevan)...... http://www.honakerfarm.com/

Honey Meadows Dairy Goats (honeymeadows)...   http://www.honeymeadowsfarm.net/

J & M Sheep Breeders (FlockenCrazy)...   http://www.jandmsheep.com/

Jarvis Quarter Horses (jarvisqh)...   http://jarvisquarterhorses.com/

KinderKorner (KinderKorner)... www.kinderkornergoats.com

Lilhill Farm (Lilhill)... www.lilhillfarm.com

Little Creek Farm (Erins Little Farm)... http://littlecreekfarm.shutterfly.com/

Little Green Pastures (jodief100)... www.littlegreenpasturesfarm.com

Livinwright Farm (Livinwright)... http://livinwrightfarm.weebly.com

Locust Haven Boer Goats (20kidsonhill)... http://locusthavenboergoats.weebly.com/

Marker Acres (KellyHM)... www.markeracres.com

Marlow Farm (marlowmanor) ...   http://marlowfarm.weebly.com/

Mount Vernon's Mini's and Giants (pridegoethb4thefall) ...  http://mtvernonminisandgiants.weebly.com/

New Frontier Family Farm (PotterWatch)... http://www.newfrontierfamilyfarm.com

One Fine Acre (OneFineAcre)...   http://www.onefineacre.com/

Our Gate to Your Plate (Royd Wood)...  http://www.ourgatetoyourplate.com/

Pearce Pastures  (Pearce Pastures)... http://pearcepastures.weebly.com/ 

Roll Farms (Roll Farms)... http://www.rollfarms.com/

Salvagno Farm (Ksalvagno)... www.salvagnofarm.com

Sawyer Family Farm (sawfish99)... http://thesawyerfarms.com/

Smallfarmgirl (smallfarmgirl)... http://smallfarmgirl.weebly.com/

Smithurmonds Dairy Goats (n.smithurmond)...   http://www.smithurmonds.com/

Twin Willow Acres (sheepgirl)...  http://twinwillowacres.webs.com

Utterly Blessed Farm (CrazyChickenLady)...  http://utterlyblessedfarm.com/

White Mountains Ranch (WhiteMountainsRanch)...  www.whitemountainsranch.org


----------



## lilhill

www.lilhillfarm.com


----------



## Hillsvale

not updated recently... piglets are not babies any more! 

http://hillcroftheritagefarm.webs.com/


----------



## ksalvagno

Salvagno Farm

www.salvagnofarm.com


----------



## jodief100

Little Green Pastures

www.littlegreenpasturesfarm.com


----------



## that's*satyrical

http://adoublejfarm.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## PotterWatch

http://www.newfrontierfamilyfarm.com


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

ThreBoysChicks, website is http://www.familyofanimals.webs.com/


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Green Family Farm
http://greenfamilyfarms.webs.com


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer

Grown Up Naturally
http://www.grownupnaturally.com


----------



## Livinwright Farm

*Livinwright Farm*
http://livinwrightfarm.weebly.com


----------



## boykin2010

within the next couple of weeks i will have one


----------



## boykin2010

www.ewecrazyfarms.com


----------



## Tab003

Our bunny site mainly, but some of the other animals are on here too.

www.bunchsbunnybarn.net
also on FB--Bunch's Bunny Barn

Thanks for visiting


----------



## secuono

Farm and rabbitry websites are in my signature.


----------



## Nikki

www.double-yolkerfarms.weebly.com
 My farm website!


----------



## KinderKorner

Kinder Korner 

www.kinderkornergoats.com


----------



## redtailgal

Thanks for sharing, everyone.

Keep them coming!


----------



## redtailgal

just wanted to make sure our newer members had seen this


----------



## KellyHM

www.markeracres.com

I really really need to update it though.


----------



## DKRabbitry

dkrabbitry.webs.com


----------



## redtailgal

updated!

anyone else want on there?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Here: 
http://smallfarmgirl.weebly.com/



Hope you like it!!!!! 


ETA: OHHH! And it's called SmallFarmGirl farm


----------



## Roll farms

http://www.rollfarms.com/


----------



## elevan

www.honakerfarm.com


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Smithurmonds Dairy Goats
ADGA Nigerian Dwarf Goats and Miniature LaManchas
www.smithurmonds.com


----------



## 20kidsonhill

http://locusthavenboergoats.weebly.com/


----------



## Erins Little Farm

Little Creek Farm
http://littlecreekfarm.shutterfly.com/


----------



## CrazyChickenLady

Utterly Blessed Farm: http://utterlyblessedfarm.com/


----------



## redtailgal

updated!


----------



## redtailgal

We've gotten a few new members ( Welcome to the group by the way!  We are glad to have you here, the more the merrier!)

Would any of you  new folks like to have your farm website added to the master-list in post one of this thread?  If so, just post a link to your website and I will add you!


----------



## Hillsvale

yes please

Hillcroft Heritage Farm

http://hillcroftheritagefarm.webs.com/


----------



## redtailgal

updated!


----------



## marlowmanor

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> yes please
> 
> Hillcroft Heritage Farm
> 
> http://hillcroftheritagefarm.webs.com/


Yours is already on the front page . RTG just has to change the farm name she has listed.

ETA: RTG is quicker than me on replies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pearce Pastures

http://pearcepastures.weebly.com/


----------



## jarvisqh

jarvis quarter horses     registered  cutting bred horses


----------



## redtailgal

updated! (will finish Jarvis Quarter Horses soon)


----------



## quiltnchik

Harvest Moon Farm
https://www.facebook.com/Harvest.Moon.Farm


----------



## redtailgal

updated (Jarvis Quarter Horses........I sent you a private message!)


----------



## sawfish99

Sawyer Family Farm
http://thesawyerfarms.com/


----------



## redtailgal

updated


----------



## SheepGirl

http://twinwillowacres.webs.com


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*White Mountains Ranch

www.whitemountainsranch.org 


*


----------



## redtailgal

updated


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I was looking for this thread for like an hour the other day!! Didn't know what area of the forum it would be in.


----------



## TracyTooManyHorses

www.foggyvalleyranching.com


----------



## chapinranch




----------



## chapinranch

www.chapinranch.com


----------



## redtailgal

updated


----------



## neener92

http://eandkfarm.webs.com/


----------



## honeymeadows

www.honeymeadowsfarm.net


----------



## redtailgal

updated


----------



## finns&fjords

www.caseacres.com


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

In my siggy line.


----------



## marlowmanor

http://marlowfarm.weebly.com/

Simple but it's a start. Farm name may be changed at some point too, but haven't discussed it big time with DH yet.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> http://marlowfarm.weebly.com/
> 
> Simple but it's a start. Farm name may be changed at some point too, but haven't discussed it big time with DH yet.


 looks good


----------



## redtailgal

updated


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

www.jandmsheep.com


----------



## Royd Wood

www.nolongerinuse.com


----------



## OneFineAcre

www.onefineacre.com


----------



## redtailgal

updated


----------



## cat1994

Well Im still working on mine but here is the start 

http://caneycreekfarms.webstarts.com/


----------



## boykin2010

My Website is FINALLY finished.    Y'all take a look and let me know what you think 
Although it us up and working I am not 100% happy with it yet. The sheep page still needs a lot of work 

www.ewecrazyfarms.com


----------



## lhawes

We are new to goats, but have some kids that will be arriving, and we also will be swimming in eggs as soon as our layers start doing their job full force. Soooo.. hubby had me make a website! 

http://uncledavidsfarm.weebly.com 

We also have a facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Uncle-Davids-Farm/144453352398050?ref=hl


----------



## GLENMAR

Cool. Thanks for sharing these. I will be checking them all out. I would love to have a website this year.


----------



## Sweetened

Its just a wordpress one, but mine is in my signature!  Love it.


----------



## ragdollcatlady

www.littlepatchofweeds.com


----------



## micah wotring

Blogs?
Or just websites?


----------



## micah wotring

OK, no responses so here's my blog.

https://micahsfarm.blogspot.com/

Thanks
MW


----------



## OneFineAcre

OneFineAcre said:


> www.onefineacre.com


Someone pointed out to me today how much work my website needed


----------



## Latestarter

Ummmm it is just a little "behind"... We're about to enter 2017.


----------



## Childwanderer

https://www.facebook.com/Shamblewood/


----------

